
The ‘Standschutze Hellriegel’ Submachine Gun Is a Mystery - bootload
https://warisboring.com/the-standschutze-hellriegel-submachine-gun-is-a-mystery-e98f6f66fb92
======
DrScump
blogspam of:

[http://www.historicalfirearms.info/post/144116055269/standsc...](http://www.historicalfirearms.info/post/144116055269/standsch%C3%BCtze-
hellriegel-submachine-gun-the)

